# Fetch textproc/UCD fails



## Alain De Vos (Nov 9, 2021)

Fetch UCD fails,

```
[00:00:03] => UCD.zip doesn't seem to exist in /portdistfiles/UCD-13.0.0.
[00:00:03] => Attempting to fetch http://www.unicode.org/Public/zipped/13.0.0/UCD.zip
[00:00:04] UCD.zip                                               7360 kB  914 kBps    08s
[00:00:12] => license.html doesn't seem to exist in /portdistfiles/UCD-13.0.0.
[00:00:12] => Attempting to fetch http://www.unicode.org/license.html
[00:00:13] fetch: http://www.unicode.org/license.html: size mismatch: expected 3248, actual 2315
[00:00:13] => Attempting to fetch http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/UCD-13.0.0/license.html
[00:00:14] fetch: http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/UCD-13.0.0/license.html: Not Found
[00:00:14] => Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
[00:00:14] => port manually into /portdistfiles/UCD-13.0.0 and try again.
[00:00:14] *** Error code 1
[00:00:14] 
[00
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 9, 2021)

Log in to FreeBSD Bugzilla
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------

